

Richard Hammings "Learning to learn" course video lectures - stiff
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30&feature=plcp

======
stiff
I just saw in a comment from the user dsego in the "You and your research" re-
submission a link to a video version of this essay of Hamming (which I have
seen before), and I was very surprised to see that the complete "Learning to
learn" course is now available online on video. There is a Kindle book
available that I think consists of notes for this course:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Doing-Science-Engineering-
ebook/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Doing-Science-Engineering-
ebook/dp/B000P2XFPA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349710551&sr=8-2&keywords=the+art+of+doing+science+and+engineering)

